# Your thoughts on 'Purple Spray'



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Never heard of it. Must be a UK thing.


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Never heard of it. Must be a UK thing.


Haha, yes it must be  I never even considered that it may not be available outside the UK.

Thanks for reading anyway 

XxX


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm guessing you're talking about something similar to 'blu-cote' which we use over here. Its very purple, and I find it works just fantastic. Active ingredient is gentian violet, hence the color.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I like AluShield myself, although BlueCote works well, too.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

bluecote, just dont use it on your self when you cut your thumb open on a catfood can. My cat wasnt to fond of it either, I wont use it as it burns like the dickens.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Here in South Africa it's usually called supona, a very common and quite effective spray-on for wounds. I find it quite effective especially for minor wounds, cuts and scrapes. for the more serious wounds I personally preer a thing called "wound magic" a Zinc ointment based wound salve that really has done wonders for some of my horses. A very good home remedy we often use and REALLY works miracles are Peach Tree leaves. If you have access to a peach tree take a handfull of leaves, crush them lightly, throw in a pot of water and boil for a few mins. Just about 5 mins or so. Put in a spray bottle and spray on any wounds, any animal. We had a piglet once, cut it's neck badly on a piece of plastic, put some peach leave extract on his neck, two days later it was completely healed.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Blu-kote! Makes my grey horse an odd shade of indigo, and he doesn't much care for it, but it always helps with cuts very nicely.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think the blu coat I use in the US is the same as the purple spray I used for years in the UK
I've always had good results with both on small cuts, scrapes, bites & even fungal infections with good healing & antiseptic results but it does stain and takes some time getting off your skin - if you are like me and forget to put gloves on - clothing and the horses coat


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses. It sounds like the ones you use overseas are the same or similar to the 'Purple Spray' we use here. My faith has been restored in it though 

Thanks again.

XxX


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive used the purple spray before. It seemed to heal cuts up good as well as keeping flies and things off it. The only problem I had was it staining Tessy's beautiful white legs


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

PintoTess said:


> Ive used the purple spray before. It seemed to heal cuts up good as well as keeping flies and things off it. The only problem I had was it staining Tessy's beautiful white legs


It is fab for healing things and keeping flies off - I'm lucky as it doesn't show too much on my dark bay.

XxX


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the stuff for horses, however word of advice don't let small children anywhere near the stuff!! you will end up with a purple gremlin child as one of the ladies on our yard found to her cost when said 4 yr old child picked up a bottle that she put down whilst tending apony and thought it a good idea to become purple. Took a week to get him normal coloured again!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to keep a small jar of Iodex for same purpose. It too contained gentian violet. Haven't seen that around. It was a great standby. I just looked up Iodex. Boy, have they changed the recipe. No gentian violet, It still has trace iodine but everything else is different. No thanks.


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

faye said:


> Love the stuff for horses, however word of advice don't let small children anywhere near the stuff!! you will end up with a purple gremlin child as one of the ladies on our yard found to her cost when said 4 yr old child picked up a bottle that she put down whilst tending apony and thought it a good idea to become purple. Took a week to get him normal coloured again!


I currently have some very fetching purple streaks on my hand from using it this morning  It kind of 'sprayed and dribbled' the first couple of times I squirted it. 

XxX


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> We used to keep a small jar of Iodex for same purpose. It too contained gentian violet. Haven't seen that around. It was a great standby. I just looked up Iodex. Boy, have they changed the recipe. No gentian violet, It still has trace iodine but everything else is different. No thanks.


It's bizzare!! If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Why do they have to change these things?? Always worked fine before.....:?

XxX


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

They change because new regulations come out about chemicals all the time. The FDA will have changed something over in the US.

Its like Citronella in flysprays, it was discovered that it was carcinogenic and flyspray manufacturers had to reformulate their products with alternatives (Deet mainly).

I work In R&D for one of the major global cosmetics and pharmacutical companies, 50% of my work is reformulation of existing products. 

Currently we need to reformulate to remove Parabens (a preservative system) from some cosmetics as the EU has banned them


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

faye said:


> They change because new regulations come out about chemicals all the time. The FDA will have changed something over in the US.
> 
> Its like Citronella in flysprays, it was discovered that it was carcinogenic and flyspray manufacturers had to reformulate their products with alternatives (Deet mainly).
> 
> ...


Understandable  XxX


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love Blu Kote or Bleu Spray even though it turns my paint horse purple or blue depending on which one is used. It forms a nice light protective barrier over minor wounds and keeps the flies off. I too have had purple streaks in my hair as I never seem to be able to spray the darn stuff without it getting on myself in the process.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally I dont care for it, used it for years and it did help with flies and patched up some doozies. Now I'm alllll about underwoods! It's a wonder drug. I used blu coat to treat a coronet injury and she went mad with it itching. Kept biting the scab off, it made it so dry. Underwoods cleared it up in 1/10 of the time. Rick sliced his forehead open, at least a 8 inch slice over his eye, bled terribly. I used a small kids sponge to apply and held a paper towel over his eye but skipped the powder. He healed in 3 days, no scar watsoever! 

I'll never touch the stuff again.

Eta: unfortunately it stains just as bad!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

faye said:


> They change because new regulations come out about chemicals all the time. The FDA will have changed something over in the US.
> 
> Its like Citronella in flysprays, it was discovered that it was carcinogenic and flyspray manufacturers had to reformulate their products with alternatives (Deet mainly).
> 
> ...


 Faye - my husband also works in R&D and its becoming a total nightmare, some of the products they ban are totally safe but one person in one country takes a dislike to something and its going to have a knock on effect. Sometimes the risk is only if you grossy misuse the product and even then maybe one in a billion chance of risk. They are having 'closed door' meetings to discuss and ban these products so not even enough scientific argument in many of them. 
I'm all for safety but the lunatics are taking over the asylum and in the agricultural market where farming in some countries is a constant battle against bugs and diseases starvation could become a real issue as it can take years and huge amounts of money to formulate and register anything new.


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Faye - my husband also works in R&D and its becoming a total nightmare, some of the products they ban are totally safe but one person in one country takes a dislike to something and its going to have a knock on effect. Sometimes the risk is only if you grossy misuse the product and even then maybe one in a billion chance of risk. They are having 'closed door' meetings to discuss and ban these products so not even enough scientific argument in many of them.
> I'm all for safety but the lunatics are taking over the asylum and in the agricultural market where farming in some countries is a constant battle against bugs and diseases starvation could become a real issue as it can take years and huge amounts of money to formulate and register anything new.


So true. It's the same with 'human' things too now. Things being taken off the shelf because there is 'a risk that if you don't use it properly it might possibly do you a teeny bit of harm'. With all the compensation claims companies out there now, I think manufacturers are so petrified of being sued for something...... 

XxX


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the products i'm working on is a medical device and you should see the risk assessments we have to do and the size of the regulatory files we have to submit to a notified body in order to be able to put our products on the market. 
The last dossier I put together was taken away on a pallet


----------



## Lanny Collins (Mar 30, 2012)

I recommend Bickmore's gall salve for small dents and dings on horses. It is a very old product used when collars rubbed or saddle girths rub. It is recommended to treat the area with the gall salve but continue to use the animal. It really grows hair back thick.
Gall Salve, Wound Cream, Bickmore Health Care


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

faye said:


> One of the products i'm working on is a medical device and you should see the risk assessments we have to do and the size of the regulatory files we have to submit to a notified body in order to be able to put our products on the market.
> The last dossier I put together was taken away on a pallet


 I dont think that people have any idea just how much goes into these products and even then they can collapse before they even get onto the market for some tiny reason
The legal people make more money out of things than anyone else does I'm sure
I was responsible for H&S in my last 3 jobs and it made me so paranoid I now see potential accidents in just about everything I look at
I must be mad to own horses!!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you talking about Purple Lotion Spray? If so, we've used it for as long as I can remember out here and I swear by it, it's some of the BEST stuff you'll ever find!


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

Britt said:


> Are you talking about Purple Lotion Spray? If so, we've used it for as long as I can remember out here and I swear by it, it's some of the BEST stuff you'll ever find!


Not sure if it's the same thing :/ This is just called 'Purple Spray' and looks like this....


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the spray! It is called just "blue spray" or "blu spray" around here and it works miracles with small wounds, scrapes, bruises, etc. It also helps keeping insects away from an open wound during the summer. I prefer a simple PVP iodine spray if I don't need that much active desinfecting as the blue spray offers, but it is still always in the barns' medicine box.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Louloubabs said:


> Not sure if it's the same thing :/ This is just called 'Purple Spray' and looks like this....


 
That's it. We've always called it and heard it called 'blue lotion spray' out here... and it comes in a different type of bottle, but that's it.


----------



## Louloubabs (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahh, same thing then  I love it too 

XxX


----------

